# Discus Or Angels?



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok I have 1 community tank (55 gallon) that is centered around my angels;-) I have a nother 55 gallon that I will be starting up in a few weeks after tiles are put down in my living room...So discus community tank? Or another angel tank? I have a local breeder that I can get them from..Both angels and discus..He takes really good care of these fish...I also want to breed them when they get bigger..Help with that? They are about 1 1/2" tall. Any info about these? Also I want to know what you think about these ideas Anything about tank mates, filters, ect...


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Discus get much larger, but are more difficult to keep. I just set up a 100 gallon discus tank. I've kept angels in the past. Basically discus like really clean water. This will mean about 3 water changes a week. Most discus will do well in soft acidic water, but you want to ask your breeder what water he raises them in. 

Angels on the other hand are not as sensitive. 

Personally, I love the look of discus, especially in a planted tank. They are bigger and more colorful. I like the look of both, but discus are my preference. 

Tank mates for discus are pretty limited. Some people say no tank mates, others say do small, non-nippy fish. German blue rams are popular, as are rasboras, tetras (can be nippy), and cory catfish. I would not recommend tank mates for either angels or discus if you want them to breed. 

A canister filter is good for a tank that size. I have a Marineland one on my filter. Something like the Magnum 350, C-220, or C-360 would probably work ok on your tank. When the discus/angels are spawning, large sponge filters would be recommended (don't want the fry sucked up). 

Both the discus and the angels are very good choices though. I love the look of both. Discus can be a bit difficult, but if your willing to work with them, the payoff is awesome.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Basically covered everything. They're not as difficult keeping them as people think so though. Corys are a good bottom dweller for them. Neons are pretty good too but might become lunch when the discus get bigger..

As for breeding, be patient. That's all that can be said. I got lucky and got a breeding pair within the first 4 discus I bought. They'll pair up on their own and do all the work. Just keep the water clean and feed them well on a regular basis and you'll do fine. They will need a bigger tank though once they reach about 3 or 4 inches.


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

I would do angels as stated Discus will get much larger and unless you just want to breed them(empty tank) I wouldn't put them in anything smaller than a 125g tank. they wont beable to turn well in a 12" wide tank when they are adults thou if there like mine they won't stop staring at you with there noses stuck to the glass face begging you to come feed them more..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I had a pair of angels take over a 55 and raise their fry in it. It was amazing to watch. I would tend to vote for angels, Then you can move adults to and from the other tank until you have a breeding pair in the new 55. 

I would just use a bristlenose or 2 for algae and fallen food control and move it to the other tank when breeding looks imminent.


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

Last time I tried to breed angels it didn't work out so well....They ate all of the eggs....And then the male died Don't know why so I am stuck with a female who is lonely and 4 8 or so month olds....


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

That was my issue as well, except the male killed his wife. Not sure why. They were alone in a 55. Must not have been enough room for them both according to him.


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

Ouch....That sucks worse then what happened to mine.....I want to get a new pair of breeding angels but I don't know were to get them....Should I ask my local breeder for 1 of his pairs? (he has 2) Even after the male in the last pair died from I don't know what....Or if he gets any babies (he told me they pair up all the time:-/) What should I do?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

you either get 4-6 small ones and let them pair up or get a 'breeding pair' that have paired up in the grow-up tank or sometimes a breeder will sell his old breeders (to make room for young pairs). Pairing 2 random angels is hit or miss, usually miss.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I would do the same, 4-6 small ones. Chances are they'll hook up


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok, get this....So I go and check out my community tank today and I am watching the angels and for some reason my blue/black and white one goes after my blushing koi...Then like 30 seconds later she goes after both of my whites....The black one (She just lost her mate) goes after them too...They have not really been swimming together that I have seen but still...Then I looked they were swimming next to each other....Is it possible they are starting to pair up?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Possible.. The only thing I know about discus and angels is that once they choose a mate, it's pretty unlikely they'll choose another one.


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

Well I have read of times (like alot) that they put them in a tank with angels there size and let them re-pair up...I hope she is though...


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

It's definitely possible. Keep an eye out for the two to be cleaning off a spot in the tank


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

snyderguy said:


> It's definitely possible. Keep an eye out for the two to be cleaning off a spot in the tank


I do have a breeding slate in there...Should I move it to the side of the tank with less water movement? Right now its under the filter so there is alot of water movement by it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Put a few in different locations. But IME, angels like surfaces directly under filter outlets for spawning sites. They often lay on the filter intake tube. The flow gives oxygen to the eggs, keeps debris and fungus from collecting and saves the angels egg-fanning labor. Once the eggs hatch, the parents often move the wigglers someplace calmer.


----------



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Is it true that they will lose their color very easily and can't regain it?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I agree with emc, though all fish are different. 

Ponera, will what lose their color easily?


----------

